# Lethality of the .22 LR (field test)



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Very good article about the .22 LR. Changed my opinion of them.

"So you think the 22 Long Rifle round is whimpy! Well, it's time to give this tiny 22 LR bullet the resepct it has earned and deserves. I have seen up close and personal what damage the 22 LR is capable of doing and I have a lot of respect for this little bullet, and you should too. It's not my caliber of choice when choosing a battle rifle but it can be used for defense, hunting and survival. Lethality of the Aguila SSS 60-grain round 

Tests have revealed 16"-24" of penetration into ballistic gelatin at 200 meters using the Aguila SSS 60-grain bullet. I have not personally shot my Savage Mark II rifle that far yet but, at 100 yards I can keep all my rounds within 2 inches and there is no keyholing. I believe this round would prove fatal to anyone unlucky enough to be shot with it. Also, I have no doubt that this bullet would penetrate the human skull at 100 yards."


Lethality of the 22 LR(field tests)

.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

My only comparison is penetration throw the shoulderblade of a coyote at 120yds. Entered the chest cavity and did it's job. I was shocked as it was one of those "I'll just see how close I can get to killing this yote".


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the 22LR has killed as many or more deer than any round in existence, at least according to game warden's


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's "lethal", but won't necessarily give QUICK kill at longer ranges.

That deep penetration is due to very little expansion, which is what transfers energy fast, and causes more trauma.

ANY firearm (or other projectile launching tool) can be "lethal" and should be handled with care


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The Israeli army chose the Ruger 1022 as a non-lethal weapon. They decided shortly after to not use it for that since they were killing more people that just stopping them. So they now use it for dog control when they raid a building.

Bob


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Many, many, years ago I was brought up being told that the range of a "22LR" was one mile. 
Maybe not a killing range but then I never wanted to be out there trying to catch that bullet either to find out.........


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

When my daughter took hunter safety, they talked about the one-mile range of the 22LR. They also showed a video of a 22LR round going through five 1" boards spaced at 1" apart. I can't remember if that was at point blank range or not.

By the way, when she took her practical test, the kids fired these rifles inside the gym!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im a firm believer in the .22lr bigger brother the .22mag. This round always amazes me. It hits like a brick through a window.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

The 22 LR is a good round if use correctly and you know it's limits, The DEC here also claims that more Deer are taken with a .2 LR then most other rounds, People who poach and hunt in the off season Tend to use the .22, A round to the head usually stops them.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe.G said:


> The 22 LR is a good round if use correctly and you know it's limits, The DEC here also claims that more Deer are taken with a .2 LR then most other rounds, People who poach and hunt in the off season Tend to use the .22, A round to the head usually stops them.


no one likes poachers, but you still shouldn't be shooting them.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

New Yorks a tough state.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

The boys and I decided to see how deep the penetration of a 22LR HP would go thru 2 yellow page books. I was impressed. We found most in the 2nd book, and after awhile the books wouldn't hold a round. Too shreaded.
Then we set out 12 deep,, 3 wide,, beer cans filled with water. That was fun.
I think we found about the 8th group back.
That was about at 25yds.
The whole idea was to recover the lead, the boys wanted to see what it looked like after impact.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Put out a big roast and plug it. ******* ballistic gel.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A while back some idjit fired a .22 into the air in Tucson az., the bullet came in at a 60 degree angle, hit a female in the neck and killed her..There fore they then made it illegal to discharge a firearm in the city limits..some wheres back in the 90's if I remember right.:indif:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a Friend accidently kill himself with .22.Not instantly,he Bled out with his wife beside him before the Ambulance got there.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

When I was a police office, the .22 was used more often in the home to shoot someone seemed like, because every home had one. Quiet deadly in the head and if in the lower part of body would penetrate and go round and round and do the job at some point. Really a killing round if used properly. I am a big caliber user, would not want anyone to get to a weapon if the need ever arose.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I have a couple of "tricked" out 10-22's. With proper placement, they are deadly with large game. I also have found, not to get off 22 topic, that the 17 HMR is a very small round that has a lot of velocity behind it as well !!


----------

